
Chime a Go Editor for macOS - everdev
https://medium.com/chime/hello-world-71416b7c8195
======
kitsunesoba
It could be argued that language-specific efforts such as this are redundant
in the face of more generalized solutions like VS Code or Sublime Text, but I
think they’re pretty great at spurring innovation and raising the bar for
quality. Chime looks great!

~~~
mattiemass
First, I work on Chime.

I agree that language-specific tools can seem like a funny choice. But, it's
just really hard to support one language well. This is probably why jetbrains
does what it does. Of course, they surely have a large shared base, but
tooling customized for one language and environment can work well.

We haven't discounted the possibility of expanding to other languages, but the
general editor market is so well served that specialized tools just seemed
like a better fit for what we were trying to do.

------
twoslide
The linked medium article is 2017, should probably be noted in the post. Seems
the editor is not available for download in 2020. One of their criteria is a
little questionable:

> Has a design that doesn’t feel like an afterthought

Of course, who is going to want a design that feels like an afterthought? But,
this doesn't define what they _do_ want, just what they _don 't_.

~~~
mattiemass
Hello! I'm the author of this article, and one of the people that works on
Chime. I'm not certain how this ended up on hacker news now, but oh well.

It is true, we're still not quite ready for general availability, but getting
Real Close Now. If you'd like to check out the beta, we have contact info at
chimehq.com.

As for our design goals, it's true that it can be very hard to put those kinds
of things into words. We've tried to convey our aesthetic goals better on our
website. Usually, this kind of thing is easier to show than to tell.

We're shooting for fewer features, built with more polish and style. Lots of
people don't prioritize that kind of thing from their editor. But, I hope that
we can connect with the few that are.

